# F@H Rig Gallery



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2009)

This gallery is to showcase the rigs of TPU's F@H Team. You will see a wide spectrum of builds that range from fabulous cutting edge rigs to the ghetto mods that help us fold our current hardware. Don't be afraid to post up those pics. We all want to see each others rigs and learn how to better utilize our current hardware. Post em up!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 25, 2009)

_*The Nest.*_


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

my cheap case... its my gaming system that folds... ~15K ppd... anywhere from 12 - 18 depending on WU  (SMP client looks borked its not folding core A1 gonna change it once WU finishes)


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

my case is ghetto, but my cards are pretty cutting edge... I call it "ghetto-cut"

PS. Buck: rigs 3-6 look sick!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

*Rig 1:*

CPU: AMD Athlon 3800+ X2 @ 2.01GHz
GPU: Palit 9600GT Sonic 512mb @ 700/1750/2000

PPD:4200






*Rig 2:*

Pentium 3 # 1Ghz


----------



## Disparia (Feb 25, 2009)

Recently upgraded from an E6300/Q965/8600GTS to a Q8200/P45/HD4870 setup. Currently doing 2 CPU and 1 GPU client.

Here's a pic of it last week, while upgrading:


----------



## hat (Feb 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Here is a detailed list of my current configurations.
> 
> *Rig 1(main rig)*
> 
> ...




what is your monthly power bill? do the power stations in your area glow at night?


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 25, 2009)

Rig 1  E7200@3800mhz Palit HD4850 512mb




Rig 2 old p4 3000mhz  Asus 8800gs 384mb




Rig3 E1200 2000mhz  Zotac 9800gt 512mb


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

My current folder/main rig.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is what is on the desk beside me now -








A couple of Skt939 boards running SMP on Opty's, 1 rig with a GTX260 and the other with 2x9600GSO.

I also have another rig with a HD3870 folding and hope to add a HD4870 or two soon when I finish my current build.
I would like to add another GTX260 to the rig above... but my car has put a serious hole financially in my plans  so the i7 build is on hold for a couple of months.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is my beast of burden... I torture it with overclocking, overvolting, folding, downloading and gaming. It's been faithful to me.

Here's my 9800gt with my vf900 on it and azenx pci slot fan under it(finally got a good thermal paste application...) 68c load furmark





Here's my 4gb memory running at 960mhz and my a64x2 running at 2.88ghz with an ac freezer 64 pro on it... 52c load


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 11, 2009)

Q9450 3.6
gtx280 700/1432/1250
The 10,000 ppd machine!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

I did a video instead of pics!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OEc2os_BXU

My rigs for folding!  Wait a while to see it in HQ!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2009)

My Back-up Folder......Main rig soon once I swap out case and PSU


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 19, 2009)

Phenom II 920 @ 3.5GHz, 4x1GB DDRII 800 @ 1000MHz, XFX GTX260 BE.

Main rig, also folds when I'm at work or not using it.


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 26, 2009)

Current setup: Only been folding for 2 weeks on and off, Score = 27,396 with 23 wu completed.

My rig:


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 26, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2017/__1.jpg
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2017/__4.jpg
> 
> ...



some high quality pictures, and a nice setup


----------



## mike047 (May 29, 2009)

My pharm

12 boxes total now.  I had 48 but am trimming back.

1st pic; 1 dual quad [2x5320]  with no gpu. 9 boxes, 3 dual cores, 6 quads,  7 have 260's. 1 with 3x 9600GSO and 1 with 2xGTS250's.

2nd pic; some of my retired boxes, all were dual core x2 3800-939.

3rd pic; my lair blue server case on the left is my main box, Opteron 180 dual core with 1 9600GSO.  Brown Antec is my music box.  Blue mid tower on floor is my gamer, E8400 with a GTX+9800.

4th pic; 2 x GTS250 box

5th pic; 3 x 9600GSO box

All cards except GTX+ are folding.  All cpus [36 cores] except dual quad on WCG.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 3, 2009)

*My Newest 3 Bagger*

"BIG RED"

My first triple 260

and of course Gordon the "overclock" cat


----------



## bogmali (Jul 13, 2009)

Updated pics of my i7 folders/crunchers

MAIN RIG






RIG1






RIG2






RIG3






RIG4






RIG5






TECH FARM


----------



## denice25 (Jul 13, 2009)

nice rig...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2009)

*Updated Pics*

Ok, updated pics and configurations:

*Rig 1* 
EVGA 780i 
Q9550 @ 3.9ghz
4gb Gskill DDR2 1066 
3x MSI GTX 260 OC
Rosewill 850w 80+ Cert PSU
XP32






*Rigs 2 & 3(identical)* 
MSI K9A2 Platinum
AMD X2 4850e
1gb OCZ DDR2 800
4X 8800GS/9600GSO
Antec EA-500D 80+ PSU
XP32






*Rig 4*
MSI K9A2 Platinum
AMD X2 7750
2 gb Gskill DDR2 800
3X 8800GTS 512mb; 1X GTS250
Antec EA650 80+ PSU
XP32






*Rig 5*
MSI K9A2 Platinum
AMD Phenom x3 8650
1gb Corsair DDR2 800
1x 8800GTS 512; 2x 9800GTX+; 1x GTS250
Corsair 750TX PSU
XP32






*Rig 6*
MSI K9A2 Platinum
AMD X2 4850e
1 gb PQI DDR2 800
2x 8800GS; 2x 9600GSO
Antec EA-500D 80+ PSU
XP32






And finally, the folding cart from hell. *88K PPD on 4 wheels*.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

^ that is awesome


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 13, 2009)

Tomorrow I shall post up some pics of my system 
Then I gotta change my rear exhaust fan to another location after that and see if my temps change at all


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright, here is my rig. Added new cooling! 










Yes, I know it needs cleaned





Photo's taken by Verizon's HTC Touch Pro.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, updated pics and configurations:
> 
> *Rig 1*
> EVGA 780i
> ...



All this time playing are little game halo buck, and i thought i had the fastest computer surfing halo servers destroying people who thought they were good, and yet all this time you had a monster of a rig+ another monster of a rig + 4 more monsters >.< dang buck chill with the 20+ cards and 2,000 stream procs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 6, 2009)

not the most up to date made some changes and cleaned then since the pics but gf has my cam


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

What are the cards in the A300 rig?
I'll upload some pics once my 9600GT arrives


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What are the cards in the A300 rig?
> I'll upload some pics once my 9600GT arrives



8800GT and 3870 both with Xiggy Battle axe


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2009)

^ glad you cleaned it, the Zalman was dying for some compressed air


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here´s mine:


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 6, 2009)

*9600GT sys*

here's the insides of the only folding@home capable system i have 






I'm thinking about adding an ATI Radeon 4650 in that AGP slot to bost my F@H a bit... kinda like this one

AGP lives! lol

I'll post some better pics without my lame photoshopping (mspaint)


----------



## gaximodo (Nov 10, 2009)

I5 and 2 275's around 18~20K ppd,
Can't fold during the day, it's summer here 275 went as high as 95 degree yesterday


----------



## extrasalty (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, updated pics and configurations:
> 
> 
> And finally, the folding cart from hell. *88K PPD on 4 wheels*.
> ...


 Nice rack! Too bad you wasted a whole top shelf on a monitor
How many watts for the whole rack?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2009)

extrasalty said:


> Nice rack! Too bad you wasted a whole top shelf on a monitor
> How many watts for the whole rack?



naked rigs - 720 watts each
cased rigs - 450 watts each
Total for rack - 2340 watts

My entire farm draws 3360 watts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> naked rigs - 720 watts each
> cased rigs - 450 watts each
> Total for rack - 2340 watts
> 
> *My entire farm draws 3360 watts*



 that will be all


----------



## Weer (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> naked rigs - 720 watts each
> cased rigs - 450 watts each
> Total for rack - 2340 watts
> 
> My entire farm draws 3360 watts



Ironically, I have exactly 3400 watts in PSU power (1200 Watt + 750 Watt x 2 + 400 Watt +300 Watts). But I don't have enough utilizing them..:shadedshu


----------



## mike047 (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> naked rigs - 720 watts each
> cased rigs - 450 watts each
> Total for rack - 2340 watts
> 
> My entire farm draws* 3360 watts*




28 amps, at the height of my farming......I pulled 50/55 amps.  I had 8 dedicated circuits.  It makes the power meter really spin


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

My "farm"
Only the GPU folds, I run all of my CPUs on WCG:








I don't plan on keeping the 9600GT for much longer, I'm going to trade it + some cash for my friend's 8800GT this weekend.

BTW, the fans were spinning


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

nice ion... Why don't you have it in a case?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice ion... Why don't you have it in a case?


Thanks! 
I have 2 cases, the Rocketfish which is just absurd for an ITX rig, and the Sugo SG05, which doesn't fit the 9600GT. Sparkle cleverly designed the cooler to be just wider than 2 slots, and the Sugo case only has 2 expansion slots (it's an ITX case).  That's one of the reasons I'm trading my 9600GT for my friend's 8800GT.  The other reason is the Sugo doesn't have room for fans on the CPU heatsink, which is acceptable, it still runs at about 55C passively, but as it it it runs at 38c.


----------



## GAMERIG (Dec 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Updated pics of my i7 folders/crunchers
> 
> MAIN RIG
> 
> ...


Wow you collect those 7rigs.. they are nice! I am jealous! 


I have actually thinking to upgrade from H50 to WC loop like your one of those.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

My "farm" (the 8800GTS really):


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2010)

UPDATES:

My 6 Core Thuban:





My newest folder/cruncher:





This is what replaced my Biostar X58 setup (courtesy of Darwin96)





My X58 UD3R setup was replaced by this X58 Extreme


----------



## NastyHabits (May 17, 2010)

*Finally*

Here's my i7 finally put together and running at 4.0 GHz






As soon as I quit a 24 hr test, the fun begins - setting up -bigadv folding.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2010)

Very nice Nasty.....LMK if you need some help with the -bigadv


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

Now with a Corsair H50 and GTX260_192:


----------



## NastyHabits (May 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Now with a Corsair H50 and GTX260_192:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100517/P1010867.jpg



Well done.  Looks like your ready for some folding/crunching goodness with that rig.


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Well done.  Looks like your ready for some folding/crunching goodness with that rig.



Yep, on a good day I get ~2k (WCG) and ~7.5k (F@H).  I'm looking to get better PPD especially for WCG, so I'm looking at at Phenom II X6 or an i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

bump, i'll get some pics later on tonight.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 29, 2010)

This it my rig for now. I am going to be switching back to air and hopefully get a gtx460 to go in there along with the 8800GTS.
right now i have a 8800GT and 8800GTS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking good Tim.  I'm going to try and hopefully remember to borrow my buddies SLR to take some nice shots of the rigs in their current status.  Hopefully I don't forget.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Why back to air?

I can get a shot of mine when I get back home, right now it's my i7 860 @ 3.8ghz with the H50 and a 9600GT, although I'll be getting back my GTX260 before too long.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why back to air?
> 
> I can get a shot of mine when I get back home, right now it's my i7 860 @ 3.8ghz with the H50 and a 9600GT, although I'll be getting back my GTX260 before too long.



i got tired of spending money on the water setup and i didn't like having to take care of it and worry about the rig while i'm out of town. 
atleast i know that the chance of both fans failing on the heatsink isn't that likely and if some how they do i still have the top one that is almost against the heatsink that will still keep it kinda cool.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

That makes sense.  I guess the advantage of the H50 is it's no maintenance and I don't have to worry about it.  And it was cheap.

Enjoy the GTX460, that's what I'm planning on


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

i should have a cuople of cards up and up for folding in a few days i hope

just made a wtb on our local hw forum on a wide range of nvidia cards

got a offer on 2 evga 260 ssc's for 220$ atm


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i should have a cuople of cards up and up for folding in a few days i hope
> 
> just made a wtb on our local hw forum on a wide range of nvidia cards
> 
> got a offer on 2 evga 260 ssc's for 220$ atm



Well a pair of those is 15k easy, up to 18k depending on OCs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

that would be nice afaik

still very new to all this, and its waaaaay more complicated than WCG lol


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

That it is.  All of the different clients are a pain


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah id say so, it was only because of KieX i maneged it lol

damn, just got a offer on  a 295 single pcb for 240$ think ill take that


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

The GTX295s have a hell of a hard time folding.  I'd rather have 2 GTX260s TBH


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

from what i read it was the top folding card atm

but idk anything about it, its just appealing that its single card, = room for more cards


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

What I've read is that frequently only 1 GPU works properly, so you might as well have a GTX275.  So I'd get 260s or GX2s, both would be great


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2010)

Time to update this thread. I want to see pics from bogmali, Texbill, Oily 17, msgclb, mstenholm, and anyone else for that matter!



*Folding Cart: 134K PPD(I'll ban the first person that say's anything about wire management)*

Top Row: MSI K9A2 Plat w/4 GTX460's
2nd Row: MSI K9A2 Plat/GTX275/2x 8800GTS 512/9800GT
3rd Row: ASRock P55Extreme/ i7-870@3.9Ghz/9600GSO/CM Hyper 212 Aircooled
Bottom: ASRock P55Extreme/ i7-870@3.9Ghz/ATI x300(no GPU folding)/CM Hyper 212 Aircooled





*
Banchetto test bench: 38K PPD*

EVGA P55 Sli FTW w/i7-860 @ 4.0Ghz/9600GSO/GTX260/Custom EK cooling/2x 240mm Radiators






*Main Rig: 15K PPD*

Gigabyte MA790GP-DSH4/Phenom II x4 B50@3.4Ghz/GTS450/Sunbeam Core Contact 120






Post em up boys!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Great stuff bro


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2010)

*MStenholms folders*

I don't have the power to ban anybody for cable management or dust comments but here goes

*Abit Pro P35 with a MSI 450 and a 460. 18 K PPD on a good day*





*GB X58A-UD5 with a 4.05 GHz i920 and a Giga 260 OC. 37 k PPD without GPU *





*GB X58A-UD7 with a 4.05 GHz "970" and 9800 GTX+.  60 k PPD without GPU*





The two blured instruments says 10 C and 275 W. It's in my workshop. CPU is max 48 C.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 12, 2010)

Will post some pics up later.... I need a strong coffee to wake up first.


Ohh and Buck, them cables could ....... never mind


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice rigs guys!

Here's my rig, i have another rig in the sig, and a presario m2000 laptop, but their too ancient to fold  I fold on my sisters sony vaio as much as possible. It's got a i3 330m thats good for about 2k-2.5k ppd. Im only 16 so i think it's a decent start for my age 













Plus another 2.5k PPD from the laptop puts me at about 19k PPD


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm, this thread has given me a couple of ideas to try fit more rigs in my tiny room.

ATM, only folding on 480 of main rig:





and new PS3:





Once I get paid this month I will have my dedicated up and running. Might get some GTX570 to join or replace the 2x460's. Quite annoying having 20K+ PPD just in a corner there doing nothing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

sorry


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2010)

KieX you make our rigs look untiddy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

That's just a gorgeous case Dan.


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2010)

Heat is a major problem though, so after seeing BUCK NASTY's arrangement I may take them out of the FT02's and put all the rigs on a shelving unit. Might use Dimastech Benchtables so I can go watercooling in summer too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Heat is a major problem though, so after seeing BUCK NASTY's arrangement I may take them out of the FT02's and put all the rigs on a shelving unit. Might use Dimastech Benchtables so I can go watercooling in summer too.



Really?  That case looks like it has some pretty good airflow.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2010)

@ Buck, nice Banchetto setup there

I guess this qualifies for this thread too...


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really?  That case looks like it has some pretty good airflow.



Airflow is best it can be. But room ambient temps mean my temps are always high. Winter now, with 3C outside and only one rig next to window I have 70C on CPU 3.8GHz



sneekypeet said:


> @ Buck, nice Banchetto setup there
> 
> I guess this qualifies for this thread too...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101210/DSC09426.jpg



This definitely takes the crown for pretty folding rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

@ KieX

I get what you mean now, having it open will definitely lower temps. 

@ Sneekypeet

This will describe the effect your rig has on me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&feature=channel


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2010)

Considering the loop used to spill out onto my desk, I'm just happy to be able to put the door back on now


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 12, 2010)

*TeXBill's Rigs*

#1 Main Rig, Corei7 960 4.2GHZ/GTX480/GTX460/GTX460.
Dimas Tech Bench With a quad rad and 4 scythe fans got 2 pumps because of the head it has to pump. 
Put's out about 48,000 PPD also a gamer and internet surfer.

#2 AMD 1055T 4.0GHZ/GTX470/GTX460.
Antec skeleton
Put's out about 34,000 PPD

#3 Corei7 870 4.0GHZ/GTX460/GTX460 MSI Hawks.
Antec USP100
Put's out about 54,000 PPD

Have three more @ work and 1 more @ home need to take pics of them. 
The other 1 @ the house is a Q9650 4.0GHZ/GTS450
23,000 PPD
1 @ work is a core i7 860 4.0GHZ/GTS450
30,000 PPD
2 more Fermi's GTX460/GTS450 @ work are folding on Fermi cards only.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 12, 2010)

wow guys these are insane!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2010)

Tex - wow but no surprise with these daily numbers. I'm glad to have such a dedicated folder on our team and in front of me, so I don't have to look back all the time since I'm a little panic about being run over


----------



## PhysXerror (Dec 24, 2010)

Right finally found a camera, Excuse the dust and poor cable management


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2010)

Updated rig.......Swapped out my Tuniq 120 Extreme Cooler in favor of newly acquired Corsair H70











Doing some OCCT Linpack right now so screenies later on.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

lookin good guys, not seeing many of the mighty 1200 these days 

merry Christmas all!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Updated rig.......Swapped out my Tuniq 120 Extreme Cooler in favor of newly acquired Corsair H70
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101224/Antec1200.jpg
> 
> ...



Hmm i actually am liking the 1200 more and more every time i see pics of one!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm i actually am liking the 1200 more and more every time i see pics of one!



it "looks" good, but tbh, you really dont want one of these nowadays, they arent really so user friendly lol

you have to do ALOT to get a decent CM in those, and they are heavy as F***


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it "looks" good, but tbh, you really dont want one of these nowadays, they arent really so user friendly lol
> 
> you have to do ALOT to get a decent CM in those, and they are heavy as F***



Ohh alright. I've been lookin at a new case eventually. I cant justify spending 300 on a 800d but it looks like i may have to some day  Remember.. Some day


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

aaaaaand 800D is a watercooling case imo, the airflow isnt THAT good in it 

if you want a good case that doesnt cost a fortune you should try out

CM 690II Adv
NZXT Phantom
HAF series

those are some of my fav cases atm


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, im thinking a watercooling case for in the future


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

well any of the above can also have some hefty water cooling solutions in them 

but yeah...800D is the shiznit imo

OR this, if i were to spend half a fortne on a case i would get this

http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums...g-pc-case-ld-pc-v8-pics-inside.html#post55039


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2010)

Did somebody just recommended an NZXT Phantom.....Here you go:

[FS][US] NZXT Phantom Black PHAN-001BK Full Tower

If any folding members decides to buy it, shipping is on me (CONUS only)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

even to denmark


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> even to denmark



I could at the expense of a chapter 11


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2010)

My 3rd rig.  GTS250 and Pentium D, getting a Windows install right now to get it up and running.  Rig has been sitting for some time in the same spot so it's dusty! 

I know it's a IDE drive, but they hooked it up for free so I had no choice!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Shoot you can't beat it for bein free! How big is it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2010)

josh154 said:


> shoot you can't beat it for bein free! How big is it?



200gb


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

hmm wcg and pr0n rig, NICE!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

> 200gb


CP you have the worst luck with hard drives.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> CP you have the worst luck with hard drives.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Folding/Gaming rig.*

My rig..
CPU i7 860 @ 4GHZ and a GTX 580 and a 9800X2 all folding


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 31, 2010)

Dave65 said:


> My rig..
> CPU i7 860 @ 4GHZ and a GTX 580 and a 9800X2 all folding



Nice to see you got it up runing on all cylinders.


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 31, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Nice to see you got it up runing on all cylinders.



Thanks i'm very pleased with the outcome


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2010)

I see that you have sorted out your issues with the GPU3/GPU2 combo


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 31, 2010)

I know I said I would post some pics, better late than never -

Some rigs in the corner of the attic -







A couple of Q6600 with GTX260 -












A MSI K9A2 with PII940 and tri GTX260 -












An i7 920 and dual GTX460 -


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice Oily....On the Tri-GTX260 I see three dummy plugs, how do you connect to it? Remote?


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

*New Rig*

My newest rig cheap board till my other Gigabyte arrives. CPU is a 655K running @ 3.8GHZ temps 38C for now board will not handle any more than that. Card is a GTS450 Gigabyte running at an astonishing speed of 1000/2000/2000 1.137volts temps with the fans @ 85% are 47C. Putting out around 10,500 PPD so far.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

That a awesome OC on that 450! The 655k is a dual core i5 right? Are you even folding on the CPU at all or just running a cheap CPU with a bunch of cards?

Let's see what that 450 get's for PPD!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> The 655k is a dual core i5 right?



That is a hyper-threading dual core.....so you it might as well be a quad


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

Check out the pics on the tpu folding forum it does 10,500 on the WU it was doing at the time I took the screen shot and that was @ 950mhz core clock.

Yep need a better board to get any more than 3.9GHZ out of it. This cheapy intel board is crap for over clocking any CPU.

O and the 655K is not a cheap crap CPU, it's one of the better i5 dualies out there for now. Damm thing is fast for just a dual core chip.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That is a hyper-threading dual core.....so you it might as well be a quad



So i might as well say my i7 is a octa core? 



TeXBill said:


> Check out the pics on the tpu folding forum it does 10,500 on the WU it was doing at the time I took the screen shot and that was @ 950mhz core clock.
> 
> Yep need a better board to get any more than 3.9GHZ out of it. This cheapy intel board is crap for over clocking any CPU.
> 
> O and the 655K is not a cheap crap CPU, it's one of the better i5 dualies out there for now. Damm thing is fast for just a dual core chip.



Haha how much more is a 750? Isn't 4 real cores much better than 4 virtual?


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice Oily....On the Tri-GTX260 I see three dummy plugs, how do you connect to it? Remote?



Yeah, I connect to them all with UltraVNC. Very handy for keeping tabs on them and updating etc.

EDIT: This also come today, and should have another one for the start of next week.






Will be putting it in my new techbench when I get some more parts together.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> This also come today, and should have another one for the start of next week.


Bro that is the exact same tech bench I have, those are great tech benches I love mine and would like to get another one if I could find one cheap enough here in the states. I got the same board with my i7 960 on it all mounted on my Dimas tech bench with a watercooling setup. You have made some good choices on parts my friend.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

That tech bench looks awesome! I really need to put together a cheap folding rig now too!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Bro that is the exact same tech bench I have, those are great tech benches I love mine and would like to get another one if I could find one cheap enough here in the states. I got the same board with my i7 960 on it all mounted on my Dimas tech bench with a watercooling setup. You have made some good choices on parts my friend.



Really like the tech bench, first one I ever bought, much easier to work at than cases.I hope to have the rest of the water cooling setup here in the next week or so (just need RAD/RES and some fittings)

Got the two Giga boards for a good price, so will have to sell some old hardware to finish the upgrade to all i7 rigs.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Yep need a better board to get any more than 3.9GHZ out of it. This cheapy intel board is crap for over clocking any CPU.




This is the board that I have paired with my 655K

ASRock P55 EXTREME4 LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s ...


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> This is the board that I have paired with my 655K


Good looking board Bog how well does it OC. Looking for something just like that, it has to have at least 2 PciE slots or more plus be a good OC board. Give me some input on how well it handles the 655K.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> Got the two Giga boards for a good price, so will have to sell some old hardware to finish the upgrade to all i7 rigs.


Let me know what kind of old hardware you got. I need a good 1156 board actually 2 of them. Plus maybe some DDR3 memory and a cpu cooler for a 1156 setup. Got everything else. Pm me if you have any of these item's with some prices. Love the gigabyte ud3r boards good OC and have plenty of PciE slots.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Good looking board Bog how well does it OC. Looking for something just like that, it has to have at least 2 PciE slots or more plus be a good OC board. Give me some input on how well it handles the 655K.



4.2Ghz without a hitch, let me dial in some settings and post screen shots.


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like an OEM HP Tower with nothing but crap in it eh ?





Wrong 






This rig is primarily for a surveillance setup - it has a DVR card in it with 4 cameras running to it.  Theres a hard drive for the OS (Win Server 2008 / Linux) and a hard drive for the DVR data.  I can access and view the cameras live via a web browser.  This box also has FTP / Vent / HLDS / File Sharing roles.  I just put the 9800GTX+ in the system tonight and plan on running the F@H GPU2 client on it 

The funny thing is that I found this HP tower in the dumpster.  The only thing wrong with this system was a bad hard drive.  Whoever owned it probably decided to throw it away when they got some boogers on Windows and it probably wouldn't boot into the OS so they just tossed it and go buy a new junk OEM PC.  I replaced the PSU, RAM, & HDD's and this system has been going strong 24/7 for the last 1.5 years.

I'm currently having issues getting the stock GPU2 FAH client & also the FAH GPU Tracker V2 client to work.  I keep getting this error from both clients in their log file - 

[07:36:32] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[07:36:35] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[07:36:35] Sending work to server
[07:36:35] Project: 5769 (Run 0, Clone 219, Gen 121)
[07:36:35] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[07:36:35] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_01.dat
[07:36:35] - Error: Could not read unit 01 file. Removing from queue.
[07:36:35] + -oneunit flag given and have now finished a unit. Exiting.
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.

Here is a link to my post in the FAH technical assistance thread if you need more info or can help - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98921&page=55


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> The funny thing is that I found this HP tower in the dumpster.


Super nice find Ross211, it's amazing what people will throw away now days. That machine cost somebody a lot of money at one time. I hope you get it folding. Is the card OC in any way? To high of a OC will cause an unstable machine error.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

I might need to get rid of my Antec Skeleton case and get another tech bench instead. I found a place here in the usa that sells the dimas tech bench.


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Super nice find Ross211, it's amazing what people will throw away now days. That machine cost somebody a lot of money at one time. I hope you get it folding. Is the card OC in any way? To high of a OC will cause an unstable machine error.



Nope the card isn't OC'd - I notice that this is one of the many 9800 GTX+ that doesn't have 2D or low power 3D clock speeds in its BIOS, so it stays in 3D clock speeds at all times (740c/1835s/1100m).

I don't know if I should try underclocking it and then try running the GPU2 client.  This card can withstand Kombuster for over 10 minutes, no artifacts or crashing.

I traded a local friend my old GTX 260 for this 9800 GTX (plus $30 and a promise that he'll get on some BC2 instead of L4D2 all the time).  He was using this card just a few days ago in games, so I'm confident the card is fine.  

Thanks for the input


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> I keep getting this error from both clients in their log file


This is what i've found on your error so far.
This is the page that gives you hopefully some fixes about you errors.
(http://fahwiki.net/index.php/CoreStatus_codes)
Hope this helps.

7A

This appears in various forms but appears to be directly related to calculation errors detected by a GPU. Whether the errors are GPU hardware errors or are inherent in the WU is currently unknown.

Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
Work fraction=0.2249 steps=10000000.
logfile size=14814 infoLength=14814 edr=0 trr=23
- Writing 15350 bytes of core data to disk...
Done: 14838 -> 4465 (compressed to 30.0 percent)
... Done.
mdrun_gpu returned -1
Going to send back what have done.
- Writing 558 bytes of core data to disk...
... Done.
.
Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
CoreStatus = 7A (122)

mdrun_gpu returned 
NANs detected on GPU
Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
CoreStatus = 7A (122)
Sending work to server
Project: xxxx (Run xx, Clone xxx, Gen xx)
- Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
- Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_01.dat
- Error: Could not read unit 01 file. Removing from queue.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is going in my next folding buid.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 18, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> This is going in my next folding buid.



Now that's old school lol 
Just like my athlon 3200+ 754 cooler, which magically does better than the standard Phenom II HSF 
Im thinking of getting a Corsair H50 in the next month or so, Should be able to get to 4Ghz stable then.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

Any updates?  I love seeing these DC rigs   I'll install my 8800GTS alongside the GTS450 in my i7 rig and get it folding in August (once I'm off at college & won't have to worry about electric bills), so unfortunately nothing is folding ATM.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 16, 2015)

Asus p5qc xeon GTX760(192b)

GTX680/e8400.

Asus sabertooth i7 2600K GTX970)
q1900m/GTX750Ti.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2015)

This is the only rig I have running right now.







I need to get this one running...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2015)

Still sticking with a PhII setup I take it?  And what's that down at the bottom?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 21, 2015)

A piece of cardboard and a rubber mat?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Still sticking with a PhII setup I take it?  And what's that down at the bottom?



Yep, all my rigs are AMD based except for the water cooled Benchetto with the i7-870. Quad cores with a PII -1055t in the mining rig.



hertz9753 said:


> A piece of cardboard and a rubber mat?


Mike, that's not cardboard. It's straight up "Baller" MDF and rubber shelf liner. That's how we roll here in da' hood.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, all my rigs are AMD based except for the water cooled Benchetto with the i7-870. Quad cores with a PII -1055t in the mining rig.
> 
> 
> Mike, that's not cardboard. It's straight up "Baller" MDF and rubber shelf liner. That's how we roll here in da' hood.


Hi Buck. I can see that you installed FAH again. You forgot to delete *Anonymous* so now we have a AnonymousBuck_Nasty


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Still sticking with a PhII setup I take it?  And what's that down at the bottom?





mstenholm said:


> Hi Buck. I can see that you installed FAH again. You forgot to delete *Anonymous* so now we have a AnonymousBuck_Nasty


LOL, I noticed it yesterday morning and corrected it immediately. Welcome to the team AnonymousBuck_Nasty!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Guess I can share my folding rigs (one is the active and one was decommissioned but will soon return once I get a mITX mobo for the Elite 130)

Main Folder right now:





Just moved the rig back by the desks, just need to tidy up more and do some cable management around the desk


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 28, 2015)

@El Fiendo I need your help.  Two people named Jamie are posting in here.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2016)

Probably fire up the main rig here soon.  Big o RadActive Dragon.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

one more panel to paint (hating the rain right now)





also I'll be draining the loop soon and switching from the Mayhems X1 BloodRed to Distilled + Mayhems' Red Dye​


----------



## DarthBaggins (Apr 30, 2017)

Swapped out some parts and moved to an InWin 303 which I plan to move to a CaseLabs S5 or BH4 soon.  Now rocking 32GB DDR4 CL15 2400, EVGA x99 Micro 2, EVGA GTX 1080SC under a EK Block with backplate.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Apr 5, 2018)

New rig in the works:


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 12, 2020)

Main F@H rig, Ryzen 2600 and a GTX1060 3gb. waiting for some(Upgrade) news/sales of the RTX30xx series here in Dutchland..



Second rig, i5 4400/No GPU's yet. still needs 2x(1x GTX1060 3Gb ones i get a new GPU) GPU addition. so its half ready..


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 13, 2020)

Here's my main rig - I fold on and off with the 2080ti. Will be folding more as the weather is cooling down!


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 17, 2020)

Under the AMD mobo   my little r7 Folding... wan't to get that AMD working again,
so i can move it in there  going to mess with it today....


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey @The Foldinator , is that an ole Sunbeam clear case?


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 17, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Hey @The Foldinator , is that an ole Sunbeam clear case?


Yes sir it is well half of it , it is complete tho with all the fan guards and even UV tubes


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2020)

I have one of those exact cases in my storage! Wow, haven't seen one of those is some time man.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 21, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> I have one of those exact cases in my storage! Wow, haven't seen one of those is some time man.


I have had it for years now   


al tho it is already replaced i put my r7 for the last day tho(see bottom) in a  Hp case(still had it) with a skt 1150 and a i3.
it is getting this *\/* one in there tomorrow(today) 

Fah3 will be running later on this evening.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> I have had it for years now
> 
> 
> al tho it is already replaced i put my r7 for the last day tho(see bottom) in a  Hp case(still had it) with a skt 1150 and a i3.
> ...


Back in the days (2016 according to HFM.net) that model did 280-350k PPD. Interesting to see what it does now. I had three or was it four back then and pie every day for sure


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 21, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Back in the days (2016 according to HFM.net) that model did 280-350k PPD. Interesting to see what it does now. I had three or was it four back then and pie every day for sure


The PPD chart https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?output=html# also still says 340k, but see this ,
must be a very good WU , my Gtx1060(3gb) does around 700k now...


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> The PPD chart https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?output=html# also still says 340k, but see this ,
> must be a very good WU , my Gtx1060(3gb) does around 700k now...
> View attachment 172730


People tend to show the good results (the link you showed). Mine is more representive. I didn’t read up on which GPUs that can take advantage of the CUDA treatment but the older ones will not so I was wondering if the 970 was good or not. I can always check your results but But if you hit +400 then your are good.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 28, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> People tend to show the good results (the link you showed). Mine is more representive. I didn’t read up on which GPUs that can take advantage of the CUDA treatment but the older ones will not so I was wondering if the 970 was good or not. I can always check your results but But if you hit +400 then your are good.


Here is a link with a ranked list of GPU models and data on F@H performance.
ALL GPU FOLDING AT HOME PPD DATABASE
GTX 970 comes at 570k PPD.

And detailed info on GTX 970 performance:
GeForce GTX 970 FOLDING PERFORMANCE PROFILE


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 28, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> People tend to show the good results (the link you showed). Mine is more representive. I didn’t read up on which GPUs that can take advantage of the CUDA treatment but the older ones will not so I was wondering if the 970 was good or not. I can always check your results but But if you hit +400 then your are good.


Its running for a few days now and i have not seen it going under 400K , 600k+  on most of the WU's   
I have been out of the F@H run for some time but i remember Folding with 4x 970's  and hitting some great numbers at that time...  

but yea i am good..


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 22, 2020)

i put this pc together  for a folding event i was in  on another site.  i clock in nearly 700 watts on average.
( cards i had on hand ) and i know it was a mess. it was last min build.

32 core,2080,rx460,rx 550.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2020)

dogwitch said:


> i put this pc together  for a folding event i was in  on another site.  i clock in nearly 700 watts on average.
> ( cards i had on hand ) and i know it was a mess. it was last min build.
> 
> 32 core,2080,rx460,rx 550.


Then a 1200 W PSU comes in handy .


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 22, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Then a 1200 W PSU comes in handy .


and that what it has!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2020)

dogwitch said:


> and that what it has!


I did see the photo


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 25, 2020)

Not Folding for the TPU team but I do fold with it. lol. GPU only. Getting 1.3-1.4m ppd usually. Peaks in the 1.5-1.6m ppd range. GPU is clocked to 1.8Ghz core, 1025Mhz HBM2.


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 25, 2020)

Flyordie said:


> Not Folding for the TPU team but I do fold with it. lol. GPU only. Getting 1.3-1.4m ppd usually. Peaks in the 1.5-1.6m ppd range. GPU is clocked to 1.8Ghz core, 1025Mhz HBM2.


that needs a cleaning!. but still cool. you ever try boinc?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 26, 2020)

dogwitch said:


> that needs a cleaning!. but still cool. you ever try boinc?


I live in the country. gravel roads, dirt roads.. dirt is everywhere. Impossible to keep clean. lol.  

Yea. Long time ago but moved away from it. F@H is a simple application to install and it just goes.


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 26, 2020)

Flyordie said:


> I live in the country. gravel roads, dirt roads.. dirt is everywhere. Impossible to keep clean. lol.
> 
> Yea. Long time ago but moved away from it. F@H is a simple application to install and it just goes.


ah. they made it way more simple now with boinc. thank god.

one thing i like compare to folding. is you can add and take away hard ware with out re installing said software


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 6, 2021)

This config was running 7-8MPPD.


----------



## BWG (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a couple things and stuff. Wow, BuckNasty's still active. Sorry, I have not visited for 6 years or more.


----------



## DoH! (Jan 26, 2022)

This is my main rig...


http://imgur.com/JafWpzi


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2022)

DoH! said:


> This is my main rig...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JafWpzi


Welcome to the team from a dorment TPU folder


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2022)

I thought since I was having a shuffle about with my crunching/folding PCs and we'd not had any updates in here for a little while, thought this might be a good time to do so 
A group shot before the change over....




And here we go afterwards 



The one in the middle served as my mining rig (not the card but that's been used for it on occasion) and my main rig as well.  
I'm happy to say that everything here is running with a few tweaks but nothing more  

   

Well here we have a few of my crunchers and some folders in one.
First rig is the base for one of our old miners, dual core, 8GB RAM and so on, that's just ticking along with my 1080 TI in there for some bonus points.
The next two are my Rosetta/WCG/Folding rigs, both very similar, Asus Crosshair 6s (one WiFi one not) 32GB RAM, a 3900X in there and a RTX 3070 in each.  Then my main rig, which is a 5950X, 64GB, RTX 3090 which thankfully as I've said a lot of times is water cooled  

I try to run these as much as I can, but the watts quickly add up    Still I think yesterdays attempt wasn't too bad, just over 5 million points I think for about 8 hours or so for each machine    If only we had some cheap electric lol  

I'm hoping to get a few more cards from across the pond at some point, so here's hoping I can get some bigger numbers at some point


----------

